# Tivo with Harmony 655



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

I've bought a Harmony 655 universal remote and gone through the "test drive" mapping of my equipment, but as yet have not unwrapped the remote in case I want to return it.
Does anyone here use the 655 for their Tivo? Specifically, which buttons will the 655 map the following to:-
1. Tivo button (can you make it use the "Guide" button?
2. Thumbs up and down
3. Aux
4. Clear

Many thanks,

Simon


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

You can map any button to any function your existing Tivo remote has. Mine's a 688 or somesuch and I had to fiddle a bit with it. 

"Guide" was mapped to "guide", of course. I mapped "Menu" to "Tivo". Thumbs functionality was on the LCD by default.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a 655 and it is truly flexible.
I have TiVo on the Menu button,
Thumbs up and down on the LCD display.
Aux on the LCD and Clear on the Orange button.

Takes a bit of getting used to the "activities" concept, but well worth the effort.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks very much, both of you

Simon


----------



## B33K34 (Feb 9, 2003)

i over-rode the default and put 'tivo' onto the 'guide' button - bigger button, easier to find in the dark.


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

B33K34 said:


> i over-rode the default and put 'tivo' onto the 'guide' button - bigger button, easier to find in the dark.


I did that too in the end (particularly as I never used Tivo's "media" button)

This remote control is really great and a bargain at £30

Simon


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

I have a Harmony 659 bought from eBay.

Menu = Tivo
Guide = Live TV Guide
Info = Banner Info
Select/OK = Select

On the LCD display, the following "soft" functions are provided:
- List
- LiveTV
- TiVo
- Replay
- Advance
- Thumb Up
- Thumb Down
- Pg Up
- Pg Down

All of these were part of the standard setup - as long as you select TiVo PVR10UK on the during the configuration process.


----------



## patelr08 (Feb 18, 2002)

any recommedations where to get one (apart from eBay)?

Thanks

Rakesh


----------



## swarrans (Jan 7, 2003)

Best place is Dixons or Currys stores if you want the £30 bargain - there's still quite a few around. Alternatively, Amazon "new and used" section is showing them for £47 (new)

Simon


----------



## beastman (May 26, 2002)

how do you map the buttons on the 655?
I have no iodea how to do this as the manual is basic and doesn't tell you how its done.

thanks


----------



## Sneals2000 (Aug 25, 2002)

beastman said:


> how do you map the buttons on the 655?
> I have no iodea how to do this as the manual is basic and doesn't tell you how its done.
> 
> thanks


Does the 655 have the PC/USB interface. If so ISTR that thewebsite and software was quite helpful in mapping my Harmony buttons. I have a US Harmony I bought when on holiday in the States, and I mapped VCR and AUX Tivo buttons to the A and B antenna switching buttons that US remotes have.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

Yes the 655 has the PC USB interface.
You need to install the software on a PC with internet access and register/logon to the
harmony web site.

PS. make sure you select the Thomson TiVo, not the US series 1.


----------



## tartan_haggis (Jun 13, 2005)

Yes, but even when you select Thomson Tivo, you get the US "A" and "B" buttons mapped to the main screen of the LCD display instead of "Aux" and "VCR". Haven't worked out how to change it yet.


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

If you change One to the InputNTL code (from memory) and change the label to AUX
(or in my case SKY+) it works just fine.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

http://www.komplett.co.uk/k/ki.asp?sku=313231&cks=SER

Just ordered one - bound to be broken 

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Gadget takes two hours to charge up before use  Has a battery pack much the same as a Nokia Mobile Phone.

Software installed okay etc
Database aware of all my main toys including my new Denon DVD-1920 which by chance it displays as a sample product name format 

With my Panasonic TV and Yamaha AMP it listed all its inputs 100%

e.g. on TV
AV1
AV2
AV3
AV4
PC
COMPONENT
HDMI

Really cool 

Only one thing, it fails to select the TV AV inputs correctly 

It looks like it may be possible to get it to work by teaching all the correct code sequences.

However, it it knows about the TV, surely they should have obtained all the correct IR codes to faciltate an easy setup.

Of course with gadgets like Tivo and Sky+ no codes are actually need to select the input but with Component and HDMI there is.

Colour display is not bad and Aerialplugs Tivo logos work for your favorite channel buttons (but display the wrong colour) 

Unit also has a motion sensor which wakes up the display when you move it and can sit on its charging base which has an illumited Logitech logo in the middle (blue LED).

Automan.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Remote works pretty good and I must correct an error on my part.

HDMI like scart does autoselect. Only component does not.

Thus as my Panasonic Plasma has the most crazy logic for input selection I have overcome this as follows.

AV1 & AV4 are both RGB Scart.

AV1 is fed by a Philips DVD Recorder and a Tivo Box
AV4 is fed by a Panasonic DVD Recorder and Sky+
HDMI is fed by my Denon DVD-1920 upscalling DVD Player - Will be Sky HD when it arrives.
Pinnacle ShowCenter 200, XBMC, PS2 and XBOX 360 (when it arrives) are fed via component video (via Audio Authority auto switch box).

The remote is programmed to turn off un-needed items.

Thus I have activity to...
Watch Sky+ (btw do not put a + in an activity name as it errors)
Watch Tivo
Record DVD Panasonic
Record DVD Philips
ShowCenter
PS2 / XBOX

To make it all work I never press the four colour AV selection keys on the TV remote. I just leave it set to Component which is the only input that does not auto select when the item is taken out of standby.

TV is set to switch on in UHF TV mode.

The TV has a TV/AV toggle. The Activity start and end which needs component video just operates this at start of activity and then again when you pick another activity.

I reset the TV's master profile in the Harmony remote so when it tries to use the duff Harmony logic to pick AV1,2,3,4 Component PC,HDMI it just select UHF chn 1,2,3,4,5,6&7 which has no real effect.

Buttons are more fiddly than the Tivo remote and it seems no macros are possible.

Otherwise now pretty good and still 29 in stock 

Automan.


----------

